# ubuntu 11.04 entfernen.... brauche Hilfe!



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

_Hey Leute, ich habe auf meinem laptop windows 7 und linux installiert.

Da ich Linux nicht mehr brauche will ich es vollständig entfernen, jedoch ohne meine windows daten zu verlieren.

Immer wenn ich die Partition wo linux drauf ist löschen will, kommt, dass auf mind. einem datenträger nicht genügent speicher zur Verfügung steht.

Könnt ihr mir helfen oder eine Anleitung geben, wie ich linus wegbekomme, inklusive dem veränderten bootmanager.

hier mal ein bild von meiner Datenträgerverwaltung
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

die knapp 150 Gb Partition ist die mit linux drauf.

die mit 109 GB kann ich irgendwie gar nicht benutzen


----------



## Jimini (27. September 2011)

Siehe mein Posting von vor einer Woche in deinem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...riebssysteme/175157-ubuntu-11-04-problem.html
Welche Fehlermeldung bekommst du genau, wenn du die 1. und die 4. Partition löschen willst?
Die Partition mit 146GB ist keine Partition, sondern freier Speicherplatz. 
Eine Partition mit 109GB kann ich auf dem Screenshot nicht finden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

ok ich meinte die partition mit 103 GB.

also insgesamt müsste ich 640GB haben. Jedoch hat meine OS Partition nur 318GB.

nur die partition wo linux drauf ist wird in window nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Jimini (27. September 2011)

Dann lösche doch einfach mal alle Partitionen, die Windows nicht erkennt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (27. September 2011)

Oder machs mit gparted von der Ubuntu Live CD.
Das erkennt nämlich alle Dateisysteme.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

wie soll ich denn die partitionen löschen, die windows nicht erkennt??

was ich nicht sehe kann ich auch nicht löschen, oder?


bzw. wenn ich die partition lösche auf der linux drauf ist, wie krieg ich mein alten windows bootloader wieder ans werk. weil wenn ich linux lösche kann windows nicht starten


----------



## blackout24 (27. September 2011)

Wie gesagt nimm gparted von ner Live CD. Da ist dann keine Partition aktiv eingehängt was die Sache schonmal leichter macht.
Außerdem erkennt es das Linux ex4 Dateisystem. 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/GParted-Live-ISO-Image_26460627.html

Danach Reparierst du dein MBR mit Hilfe der Windows CD oder Super Grub Disk kann das auch
Super Grub Disk


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

ok ich teste es mal.

gparted muss ich auf ne CD brennen, oder?
und dann davon starten, ne.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

ok es läuft jetzt alles so wie ich es wollte.

Besten dank Leute.


eine kleine Frage hab ich noch.^^
ich hab jetzt 2 partitionen: 318GB und 258GB sind ja insgesamt 576GB.
Laut Dell hab ich aber eine 640GB Platte drin, aber warum kann ich nur die 576GB nutzen?


----------



## Jimini (27. September 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> bzw. wenn ich die partition lösche auf der linux drauf ist, wie krieg ich mein alten windows bootloader wieder ans werk. weil wenn ich linux lösche kann windows nicht starten


 
Hättest du mein Posting aus deinem alten Thread gelesen, hättest du dieses Problem längst lösen können.
Zur Festplatte: 640 Gibibyte entsprechen 576 Gigabyte. Die Hersteller verwenden Gigabyte, Windows hingegen meint stillschweigend Gibibyte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. September 2011)

ach ja stimmt ja. hatte ich vergessen


eine frage noch: kann ich meine Os Partition verkleinern?
sie ist im moment 318GB gross und ca. 200 GB davon sind frei. Laut Datenträgerverwaltung, kann ich die Partition jedoch nicht verkleinern.
Gibt es dafür noch andere Lösungen?


----------



## blackout24 (27. September 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ok ich teste es mal.
> 
> gparted muss ich auf ne CD brennen, oder?
> und dann davon starten, ne.



Wie ich in meinem 1. Post hier schon geschrieben habe, wäre das auch auf der Ubuntu Live
CD schon mit drauf.


----------

